# Italia - Macedonia del Nord: 24 marzo 2022 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (20 Marzo 2022)

Italia - Macedonia del Nord, primo playoff valevole la qualificazione ai mondiali di Qatar 2022. Chi vince affronta Portogallo o Turchia in finale. Si gioca giovedì 24 marzo 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Palermo. Capienza al 100%

Dove vedere Italia - Macedonia del Nord in tv e in streaming?

Diretta sulla Rai dalle ore 20:45

*Le formazioni di Italia e Macedonia*
*
ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Florenzi, Mancini, Bastoni, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Verratti; Berardi, Immobile, Insigne. Allenatore: Mancini.
*
*MACEDONIA DEL NORD (4-5-1): Dimitrievski; S. Ristovski, Velkowski, Musliu, Alioski; Churlinov, Da. Barunski, Ademi, Bardhi, Trajkovski; M. Ristovski. Allenatore: Milevski.*


----------



## Viulento (20 Marzo 2022)

1-0


----------



## Gekyn (20 Marzo 2022)

Si può dire forza Macedonia?


----------



## Mika (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Italia - Macedonia del Nord, primo playoff valevole la qualificazione ai mondiali di Qatar 2022. Chi vince affronta Portogallo o Turchia in finale. Si gioca giovedì 24 marzo 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Palermo. Capienza al 100%
> 
> Dove vedere Italia - Macedonia del Nord in tv e in streaming?
> 
> Diretta sulla Rai dalle ore 20:45


Una nazionale con Donnarumma e De Sciglio e Chiellini capitano non la potrò mai tifare. MAI. Anche se è del mio paese, mi schifa a tal punto.


----------



## ilPresidente (20 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Una nazionale con Donnarumma e De Sciglio e Chiellini capitano non la potrò mai tifare. MAI. Anche se è del mio paese, mi schifa a tal punto.



queste convocazioni sono figlie di prostituzione intellettuale 
Per ognuno dei tre esistono almeno due giocatori migliori nel ruolo. Vergogna.

ma gli auguro di giocare e raccogliere per il loro valore


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Marzo 2022)

Sono onestamente indifferente a questa nazionale


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Italia - Macedonia del Nord, primo playoff valevole la qualificazione ai mondiali di Qatar 2022. Chi vince affronta Portogallo o Turchia in finale. Si gioca giovedì 24 marzo 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Palermo. Capienza al 100%
> 
> Dove vedere Italia - Macedonia del Nord in tv e in streaming?
> 
> Diretta sulla Rai dalle ore 20:45


Capienza al 100% ovviamente inaugurata dal sistema. 

Non è la mia nazionale .
Ho valori importanti e non mi ci rivedo nei modigliani.


----------



## El picinin (20 Marzo 2022)

Io ho sempre tifato per la nazionale,ma a questo giro non c'è la faccio,spero in una non qualificazione in modo che ai vertici si possa fare piazza pulita,ma ci credo poco.


----------



## Mauricio (20 Marzo 2022)

Quando aboliranno le nazionali sarà sempre troppo tardi. Non mi interessava agli europei 2020, ne tanto meno ai mondiali 2006 e 1982. Che vinca la macedonia per cercare di pulire almeno un minimo di marcio del sistema calcio Italia.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Marzo 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Si può dire forza Macedonia?


A voglia,io da mesi scrivo *FORZA PORTOGALLO,*ma se la Macedonia ci vuol fare un regalo senza attendere Cr7...


----------



## meteoras1982 (20 Marzo 2022)

Assolutamente forza Macedonia, e se ahimè dovessimo vincere e beccare il Portogallo , forza Portogallo sempre e mi auguro diverse papere di Dollarumma.


----------



## danjr (21 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> A voglia,io da mesi scrivo *FORZA PORTOGALLO,*ma se la Macedonia ci vuol fare un regalo senza attendere Cr7...


Però vedi.. La Rosa del portotogallo è davvero fenomenale, la sconfitta ci sta. Per me è meglio dire Forza macedonia!


----------



## Mika (21 Marzo 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre tifato per la nazionale,ma a questo giro non c'è la faccio,spero in una non qualificazione in modo che ai vertici si possa fare piazza pulita,ma ci credo poco.


Non hanno fatto piazza pulita con la prima non qualificazione... figurarsi, pagherà solo Mancini e sarà colpa di Tonali e Florenzi.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Italia - Macedonia del Nord, primo playoff valevole la qualificazione ai mondiali di Qatar 2022. Chi vince affronta Portogallo o Turchia in finale. Si gioca giovedì 24 marzo 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Palermo. Capienza al 100%
> 
> Dove vedere Italia - Macedonia del Nord in tv e in streaming?
> 
> Diretta sulla Rai dalle ore 20:45


.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


----------



## elpacoderoma (23 Marzo 2022)

Impossibile tifare qualsiasi squadra in cui giochi il più disgustoso dei mercenari di tutti i tempi.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Italia - Macedonia del Nord, primo playoff valevole la qualificazione ai mondiali di Qatar 2022. Chi vince affronta Portogallo o Turchia in finale. Si gioca giovedì 24 marzo 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Palermo. Capienza al 100%
> 
> Dove vedere Italia - Macedonia del Nord in tv e in streaming?
> 
> Diretta sulla Rai dalle ore 20:45


.


----------



## IDRIVE (23 Marzo 2022)

Spero in una disfatta epocale, condita ovviamente da una papera decisiva del mercenario. Ovviamente dovesse essere un tiro rasoterra che viaggia a 30 chilometri orari e gli passa tra le braccia e poi tra le gambe, per il telecronista rai sarà comunque stato un tiro "imparabile", come i due gol presi dalla Spagna.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


.


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

che difesa mamma mia...per la prima volta senza gobbi


----------



## unbreakable (23 Marzo 2022)

bardhi in giornata può fare male..


----------



## __king george__ (23 Marzo 2022)

e io che ingenuamente credevo che si tifasse piu o meno tutti Italia!

ehm..c'è ancora qualcuno che tifa per gli azzurri? (campioni d'Europa in carica bene ricordarlo)


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e io che ingenuamente credevo che si tifasse piu o meno tutti Italia!
> 
> ehm..c'è ancora qualcuno che tifa per gli azzurri? (campioni d'Europa in carica bene ricordarlo)



Io tifo Italia sempre e comunque.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io tifo Italia sempre e comunque.


grande!


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e io che ingenuamente credevo che si tifasse piu o meno tutti Italia!
> 
> ehm..c'è ancora qualcuno che tifa per gli azzurri? (campioni d'Europa in carica bene ricordarlo)


Io, ovviamente.


----------



## Dexter (23 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e io che ingenuamente credevo che si tifasse piu o meno tutti Italia!
> 
> ehm..c'è ancora qualcuno che tifa per gli azzurri? (campioni d'Europa in carica bene ricordarlo)


Io tifo Italia ma se Giggio fa una papera mi scappa da ridere onestamente...


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e io che ingenuamente credevo che si tifasse piu o meno tutti Italia!
> 
> ehm..c'è ancora qualcuno che tifa per gli azzurri? (campioni d'Europa in carica bene ricordarlo)


Pure io tifo italia, ma il percepito qui non è evidentemente il sentiment dei tifosi di tutta italia.


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


Con questa formazione mi aspetto l'80% abbondante di possesso palla, ricordiamoci cmq che passa chi vince e vince chi segna.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Italia - Macedonia del Nord, primo playoff valevole la qualificazione ai mondiali di Qatar 2022. Chi vince affronta Portogallo o Turchia in finale. Si gioca giovedì 24 marzo 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Palermo. Capienza al 100%
> 
> Dove vedere Italia - Macedonia del Nord in tv e in streaming?
> 
> Diretta sulla Rai dalle ore 20:45




Ma quanto cavolo fa schifo sta nazionale? Di questi vorrei solo Verratti e Florenzi che per fortuna abbiamo già.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Italia - Macedonia del Nord, primo playoff valevole la qualificazione ai mondiali di Qatar 2022. Chi vince affronta Portogallo o Turchia in finale. Si gioca giovedì 24 marzo 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Palermo. Capienza al 100%
> 
> Dove vedere Italia - Macedonia del Nord in tv e in streaming?
> 
> Diretta sulla Rai dalle ore 20:45


.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

*Le formazioni di Italia e Macedonia*
*
ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Florenzi, Mancini, Bastoni, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Verratti; Berardi, Immobile, Insigne. Allenatore: Mancini.
*
*MACEDONIA DEL NORD (4-5-1): Dimitrievski; S. Ristovski, Velkowski, Musliu, Alioski; Churlinov, Da. Barunski, Ademi, Bardhi, Trajkovski; M. Ristovski. Allenatore: Milevski.*


----------



## Pungiglione (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Italia e Macedonia*
> 
> *ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Florenzi, Mancini, Bastoni, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Verratti; Berardi, Immobile, Insigne. Allenatore: Mancini.*
> 
> *MACEDONIA DEL NORD (4-5-1): Dimitrievski; S. Ristovski, Velkowski, Musliu, Alioski; Churlinov, Da. Barunski, Ademi, Bardhi, Trajkovski; M. Ristovski. Allenatore: Milevski.*


Questi sono una squadra di serie B. Comunque frega veramente nulla del risultato spero solo in una cappella dell'assonnato mercenario


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

*UFFICIALI*
*
ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Florenzi, Mancini, Bastoni, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Verratti; Berardi, Immobile, Insigne
*
*MACEDONIA DEL NORD (4-4-2): Dimitrievski; S. Ristovski, Velkovski, Musliu, Alioski; Nikolov, Ademi, Bardhi, Churlinov, M. Ristovski, Trajkovski*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Florenzi, Mancini, Bastoni, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Verratti; Berardi, Immobile, Insigne*
> 
> *MACEDONIA DEL NORD (4-4-2): Dimitrievski; S. Ristovski, Velkovski, Musliu, Alioski; Nikolov, Ademi, Bardhi, Churlinov, M. Ristovski, Trajkovski*


Qualcosa mi dice che faticheremo già oggi. È forte sta macedonia?


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Marzo 2022)

Forza Italia. Ma Se proprio dobbiamo uscire mi auguro sia a causa di una PAPERA clamorosa del fenomeno in porta, in modo che tutta la nazione si accorga di quel che è: un pagliaccio sovradimensionato dal procuratore e dal sistema.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Florenzi, Mancini, Bastoni, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Verratti; Berardi, Immobile, Insigne*
> 
> *MACEDONIA DEL NORD (4-4-2): Dimitrievski; S. Ristovski, Velkovski, Musliu, Alioski; Nikolov, Ademi, Bardhi, Churlinov, M. Ristovski, Trajkovski*


Il portiere dell'Italia non mi da sensazioni positive, non mi da sicurezza


----------



## Pungiglione (24 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Qualcosa mi dice che faticheremo già oggi. È forte sta macedonia?


Squadraccia da serie b, ma faticheremo anche secondo me


----------



## gabri65 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Italia e Macedonia*
> 
> *ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Florenzi, Mancini, Bastoni, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Verratti; Berardi, Immobile, Insigne. Allenatore: Mancini.*
> 
> *MACEDONIA DEL NORD (4-5-1): Dimitrievski; S. Ristovski, Velkowski, Musliu, Alioski; Churlinov, Da. Barunski, Ademi, Bardhi, Trajkovski; M. Ristovski. Allenatore: Milevski.*



Ci starebbe bene un missile di Troioski che spezza le reni al rimbambito.


----------



## Mika (24 Marzo 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Questi sono una squadra di serie B. Comunque frega veramente nulla del risultato spero solo in una cappella dell'assonnato mercenario


Però dalla parte di Emerson perché se lo prende dalla parte di Florenzi facile che lo mettono sul graticolo come "E' colpa dei milanisti che la nazionale è fuori!"

Anzi, Florenzi volevo che non fosse in campo, ci serve sano.


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Florenzi, Mancini, Bastoni, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Verratti; Berardi, Immobile, Insigne*
> 
> *MACEDONIA DEL NORD (4-4-2): Dimitrievski; S. Ristovski, Velkovski, Musliu, Alioski; Nikolov, Ademi, Bardhi, Churlinov, M. Ristovski, Trajkovski*


Curioso di capire l'approccio dell'Italia in queste partite conoscendo quanto successo nel 2017 e sapendo che non potremo toppare nulla.
Non si tifa contro mai, indifferenza per il portiere insicuro in porta e contento per il futuro rossonero Mimmo davanti.
Ah ovviamente mi aspetto dimissions immediate di Gravina in caso di total falliment stasera.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Italia e Macedonia*
> 
> *ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Florenzi, Mancini, Bastoni, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Verratti; Berardi, Immobile, Insigne. Allenatore: Mancini.*
> 
> *MACEDONIA DEL NORD (4-5-1): Dimitrievski; S. Ristovski, Velkowski, Musliu, Alioski; Churlinov, Da. Barunski, Ademi, Bardhi, Trajkovski; M. Ristovski. Allenatore: Milevski.*


Stasera si tifa


----------



## Solo (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Florenzi, Mancini, Bastoni, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Verratti; Berardi, Immobile, Insigne*
> 
> *MACEDONIA DEL NORD (4-4-2): Dimitrievski; S. Ristovski, Velkovski, Musliu, Alioski; Nikolov, Ademi, Bardhi, Churlinov, M. Ristovski, Trajkovski*


Difesa abbastanza penosa... 

Speriamo in bene.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2022)

Ovviamente Forza Italia!

Pero' è incredibile come mi abbiano tolto tutto il senso di appartenenza, spero andremo ai mondiali, ma non mi sparo se ci buttano fuori.

Il che è incredibile, non avrei mai pensato potesse accadere.

Fino a qualche anno fa avrei regalato qualche mese di vita.

Maledetti


----------



## Swaitak (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Florenzi, Mancini, Bastoni, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Verratti; Berardi, Immobile, Insigne*
> 
> *MACEDONIA DEL NORD (4-4-2): Dimitrievski; S. Ristovski, Velkovski, Musliu, Alioski; Nikolov, Ademi, Bardhi, Churlinov, M. Ristovski, Trajkovski*


4-3 marcatori: florenzi florenzi florenzi florenzi - dollarrumma dollarrumma bastoni


----------



## Viulento (24 Marzo 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Questi sono una squadra di serie B. Comunque frega veramente nulla del risultato spero solo in una cappella dell'assonnato mercenario


hai ragione, ma giochiamo contro una di C.


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ovviamente Forza Italia!
> 
> Pero' è incredibile come mi abbiano tolto tutto il senso di appartenenza, spero andremo ai mondiali, ma non mi sparo se ci buttano fuori.
> 
> ...


Sono emozioni normali con un Milan tornato competitivo, ma penso che l'ansietta verrà anche per la nazionale, come sempre, il punto è che vediamo queste partite come normali qualificazioni e non capiremo nulla fino alla fine, con emozioni contrastanti e voglia di veder giocare ancora il Milan.
Per cui siamo a posto nonostante tutto, sarei molto più tremebondo se tifassi Lazio o Roma, o il Giannino di Gattuso e co di qualche anno fa.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sono emozioni normali con un Milan tornato competitivo, ma penso che l'ansietta verrà anche per la nazionale, come sempre, il punto è che vediamo queste partite come normali qualificazioni e non capiremo nulla fino alla fine, con emozioni contrastanti e voglia di veder giocare ancora il Milan.
> Per cui siamo a posto nonostante tutto, sarei molto più tremebondo se tifassi Lazio o Roma, o il Giannino di Gattuso e co di qualche anno fa.


Non lo so, a vedere Dollarumma in porta e tutti quegli Juventini non mi ha fatto esultare troppo nemmeno quando abbiamo vinto l' Europeo.

Che ti devo dire, al cuor non si comanda.


----------



## Mika (24 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Ovviamente Forza Italia!*
> 
> Pero' è incredibile come mi abbiano tolto tutto il senso di appartenenza, spero andremo ai mondiali, ma non mi sparo se ci buttano fuori.
> 
> ...


D'accordo con te tranne per il grassetto. L'Italia deve andarsene a casa, perché il sistema calcio italiano fa schifo deve affondare, spiace per la nazionale, ma deve affondare. Gente come Gravina che si fa bello con le vittorie, quando è il simbolo del marcio anche no. Già si è fatto la bocca con l'Europeo, è anche troppo.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ovviamente Forza Italia!
> 
> Pero' è incredibile come mi abbiano tolto tutto il senso di appartenenza, spero andremo ai mondiali, ma non mi sparo se ci buttano fuori.
> 
> ...


Stesse emozioni mie, persino la nazionale di conte mi ha emozionato. Degli Europei non me ne è fregato nulla. Boh


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo so, a vedere Dollarumma in porta e tutti quegli Juventini non mi ha fatto esultare troppo nemmeno quando abbiamo vinto l' Europeo.
> 
> Che ti devo dire, al cuor non si comanda.


Io la botta frizzantina l'ho sentita invece, juventini o meno e dopo 15 anni di vuoto, ma gli juventini finiranno e potrebbero durare addirittura 2 sole partite ancora... i nostri invece saranno ancora lì come la maglia della nazionale.
Quella che abbiamo noi è la pace dei sensi sportiva che non ci fa gasare, è qualcosa di buono perché passata la nazionale il nostro Milan sarà lì a lottare ai piani alti e stabilmente, discorso diverso per chi in Champs non tornerà più o nemmeno si avvicinerà al primo posto e sta lì a sperare in tutte le maniere di andare al mondiale.
Per noi è win win pura ma la nazionale si tifa comunque.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Stesse emozioni mie, persino la nazionale di conte mi ha emozionato. Degli Europei non me ne è fregato nulla. Boh


O sto invecchiando, oppure sto calcio ormai non ha più nulla che possa dare un senso di patriottismo?

Ormai è diventato frivolo, sconosciuti che a 22 anni sono già multimilionari.
Ragazzini arricchiti senza nemmeno la minima riconoscenza verso nessuno.

Se non fossi drogato di Milan sono certo che da me non vedrebbero più un soldo nel calcio.

Non guarderei mezza partita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

Mi basta il numero 1 della formazione per tifare contro.

Ma non voglio fare il rompiscatole, se succede "godrò" in silenzio...


----------



## Mika (24 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Stesse emozioni mie, persino la nazionale di conte mi ha emozionato. Degli Europei non me ne è fregato nulla. Boh


Mi ricordo il 2006... quanto ho urlato... nonostante Calciopoli. Ora mi schifa così tanto il sistema che mi fa odiare anche la nazionale...


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo il 2006... quanto ho urlato... nonostante Calciopoli. Ora mi schifa così tanto il sistema che mi fa odiare anche la nazionale...


Fack il system sinceramente, li stiamo mettendo dietro e abbiamo ricavi inferiori, arriviamo da molto più lontano e siamo incacchiati come belve.
Il sistema, se c'è, è dietro o lo abbiamo sistemato noi


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Forza Italia, sempre e comunque.


----------



## Mika (24 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Fack il system sinceramente, li stiamo mettendo dietro e abbiamo ricavi inferiori, arriviamo da molto più lontano e siamo incacchiati come belve.
> Il sistema, se c'è, è dietro o lo abbiamo sistemato noi


Occhio che mo ci sistemano con arbitri giusti: dimenticati i 6 punti rubati?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (24 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> D'accordo con te tranne per il grassetto. L'Italia deve andarsene a casa, perché il sistema calcio italiano fa schifo deve affondare, spiace per la nazionale, ma deve affondare. Gente come Gravina che si fa bello con le vittorie, quando è il simbolo del marcio anche no. Già si è fatto la bocca con l'Europeo, è anche troppo.


Condivido lo schifo per il sistema attuale, che consente a Inter e Juve di fare quello che vogliono e a personaggi come Lotito e DeLaurentiis di possedere più squadre e altre cose indecenti, però ne risente di riflesso anche il Milan se l'Italia declina ulteriormente.

L'ideale sarebbe passare nonostante brutte prestazioni dei vari loschi figuri che giocano in Nazionale e con scelte dubbie del ciuffo, così che sia chiaro a tutti che siano dei miracolati e sopravvalutati.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Che palle sto Rimedio


----------



## RickyB83 (24 Marzo 2022)

Pur disapprovando tutto e tutti di questa nazionale con in cima dollarrumma in porta non riesco a non tifare..


----------



## chicagousait (24 Marzo 2022)

Con tutto il liquame che copre il calcio italiano, io non riesco a tifare contro la nazionale


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Pur disapprovando tutto e tutti di questa nazionale con in cima dollarrumma in porta non riesco a non tifare..



L'infame e gli altri passeranno. La Nazionale resterà sempre.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Marzo 2022)

La solita brutta abitudine di gridare contro il portiere avversario alnsuo rilancio


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Che scarpa 'sto Immobile madonna


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Marzo 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> La solita brutta abitudine di gridare contro il portiere avversario alnsuo rilancio


e fischiare l'inno avversario senza motivo.


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Peggior angolo mai visto, bravo Insigne!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Marzo 2022)

con sto tipo di gioco non capisco il far giocare immobile comunque....


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2022)

Comunque questa Nazionale deve essere davvero una delle più forti della storia, Calabria e Tonali sono titolari nella squadra in testa al campionato eppure uno sta a casa, l' altro in panchina


----------



## Zenos (24 Marzo 2022)

Solo io sogno una papera di Zizzo al 90 e Italia fuori?


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Solo io sogno una papera di Zizzo al 90 e Italia fuori?


Solo tuuuu??????


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e fischiare l'inno avversario senza motivo.


E che ti aspettavi?Il 90% dei palermitani è juventino.


----------



## Zenos (24 Marzo 2022)

Aridateme Baggio,Signori,Zola,Totti,Del Piero e Vieri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Solo io sogno una papera di Zizzo al 90 e Italia fuori?



Io no, deve essere paperone decisivo al 95° con il Portogallo.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Marzo 2022)

Sono emozionato come la sera di italia-Svezia,dai ragazzi,andiamo a sfidare Cr7 a casa sua...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Marzo 2022)

Ce la faremo a battere i dopolavoristi macedoni?


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2022)

Berardi mister 1982983 mln di euro


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

A questa squadra manca tanto Spinazzola, senza di lui sono inutili sia Insigne sia Immobile.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Marzo 2022)

il telecronista ha fatto pure l'elogio di donnarumma nel primo tempo di psg-real  questo sta sul libro paga di mino


----------



## Pungiglione (24 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Però dalla parte di Emerson perché se lo prende dalla parte di Florenzi facile che lo mettono sul graticolo come "E' colpa dei milanisti che la nazionale è fuori!"
> 
> Anzi, Florenzi volevo che non fosse in campo, ci serve sano.


Che poi la riserva del Milan giochi titolare in nazionale mentre il titolare del Milan sia a casa a grattarsi le balls la fa capire lunga...


----------



## Solo (24 Marzo 2022)

Loro sono veramente poca roba, ma noi stiamo cercando di entrare in porta col pallone......


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

applauso al telecronista RAI che non sta zitto dinanzi ai soliti depravati che urlano mer.da a ogni rinvio del portiere avversario senza motivo dal primo all'ultimo minuto, come tipico nella fogna stadium
coraggio che telecronisti sky, mediaset e dazn mai hanno


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Marzo 2022)

Ha detto Rimedio che sono da stigmatizzare i cori verso il portiere della Macedonia ad ogni rinvio,ma quando si sentono al cessum nessuno stigmatizza,maledetti servi rognosi.*FORZA MACEDONIIIIAAAAA*


----------



## Zenos (24 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ha detto Rimedio che sono da stigmatizzare i cori verso il portiere della Macedonia ad ogni rinvio,ma quando si sentono al cessum nessuno stigmatizza,maledetti servi rognosi.*FORZA MACEDONIIIIAAAAA*


Avranno delle penali nel contratto...


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> applauso al telecronista RAI che non sta zitto dinanzi ai soliti depravati che urlano mer.da a ogni rinvio del portiere avversario senza motivo dal primo all'ultimo minuto, come tipico nella fogna stadium
> coraggio che telecronisti sky, mediaset e dazn mai hanno


La cosa triste è che li istruiscono pure, poi ovviamente solito attivismo spiccio della lotta contro le discriminazioni, sempre ad inizio partita.
Rimedio comunque è fastidiosissimo, ha una voce irritante.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Avranno delle penali nel contratto...


O dei peni nel deretano..


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2022)

Onestamente, anche se si qualificassero col Porcogallo non riusciranno mai a vincere..


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

stiamo scherzando ???
uno mancino che non segna là !!! ma come si fa, che tiro moscio fa


----------



## Solo (24 Marzo 2022)

Berardi.....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Marzo 2022)

Che schifo Berardi


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Mamma mia che degrado mamma mia


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2022)

Questo è proprio che ci serve al Milan.. uno che non segna manco a porta vuota. Mi tengo Messias


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Marzo 2022)

quanti soldi vogliono per berardi?


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Marzo 2022)

Quel cane di Berardi solo col Sassuolo si sveglia


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente, anche se si qualificassero col Porcogallo non riusciranno mai a vincere..


Leao in panchina...molto acuto il mister portoghese


----------



## Zenos (24 Marzo 2022)

Immobile,Berardi giocatori che nel loro club si esaltano ed in Nazionale fanno pena...un po' quello che succede a Messi...


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Marzo 2022)

che flemma berardi, questo è un suso dai


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Se andiamo così in Portogallo (se ci arriviamo) ne prendiamo 10.


----------



## davoreb (24 Marzo 2022)

Verratti è davvero forte


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2022)

33 minuti senza già essere 3-0 contro una squadra che letteralmente non sa fare due passaggi di fila.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

dai ma sono scandalosi dietro, non si può non segnare in un tempo


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2022)

Ogni angolo per L'itaglia bastoni commette fallo... rendiamoci conto dei giocatori stupidi in campo


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

quest'arbitro esaltato ben figurerebbe in serie A


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Ma quanto sono stupidi, dai lo fanno apposta su


----------



## gabri65 (24 Marzo 2022)

Breaking news: manco la guardo 'sta partita.

Fatemi sapere, preferibilmente ad una papera del babbeo.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2022)

L'unico decente in avanti è rotto (Chiesa) senza sono una nullità


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

E vedo un Barella veramente a pezzi, buon segno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo è proprio che ci serve al Milan.. uno che non segna manco a porta vuota. Mi tengo Messias



Neanche è del Milan ma già mi immagino le partite che non si sbloccano a maledirlo. Via via via...


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Questo allenatore sembra uno psicopatico


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Madonna che cesso Immobile


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2022)

Madonna sembrano le comiche ahahah


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Ma che angolo è? ahahahahha


----------



## Swaitak (24 Marzo 2022)

un cesso


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

che angoli batte Insigne ?
sembra Calanoglu


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Grande Florenzi


----------



## Solo (24 Marzo 2022)

Mancini...

Manco Romagnoli fa ste boiate


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2022)

Madonna mia ma che bidoni sono davanti..


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Questi sono andati con la testa, Mancini imbarazzante a momenti segnavano.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Io sono sempre team Florenzi


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

santo cielo mancini...per poco non prendevamo la beffa dopo un dominio totale


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Barella cotto Florenzi pimpantissimo, ottimo.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Marzo 2022)

ma a parte l'ex Palermo Traikosvsky, veramente zero goal contro quelli della serie D?


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente, anche se si qualificassero col Porcogallo non riusciranno mai a vincere..


Dura


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Barella indegno oggi, veramente.


----------



## Zenos (24 Marzo 2022)

Ma come abbiamo fatto a vincere un europeo?


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2022)

Ma questi della macedonia sono aggianciandi dai ma gli attaccanti italiagni anche peggio


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma come abbiamo fatto a vincere un europeo?


Sculando con Belgio e Spagna.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Marzo 2022)

che cessi ragazzi, che cessi. 

non la buttano dentro neanche con le mani.


----------



## Mika (24 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma come abbiamo fatto a vincere un europeo?


Abbiamo tutti capito come mai Maldini e Massara comprano i giocatori stranieri e tentano di lanciare gli italiani dai vivaio senza spendere soldi per i giocatori del vivaio nazionale di altri.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma come abbiamo fatto a vincere un europeo?


Purtroppo un buon 30% è merito del traditore


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Marzo 2022)

Immobile se non gli fischiano il rigorino a partita come nella Lazio non vede la palla nemmeno col binocolo.
Bidone allucinante


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Ciò che impressiona è Mancini della Roma titolare, è una sciagura.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Ma si fanno sempre murare sti somari?


----------



## Solo (24 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Loro sono veramente poca roba, ma noi stiamo cercando di entrare in porta col pallone......


La situazione è questa.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2022)

Berardi come fa a correre in quel modo.. goffo scoordinato


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

pure contro la macedonia bisogna penare


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Marzo 2022)

Immobile è veramente limitato.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Marzo 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sculando con Belgio e Spagna.


E Austria.


----------



## medjai (24 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma come abbiamo fatto a vincere un europeo?


Difessa forte e fortuna ai rigori


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Purtroppo un buon 30% è merito del traditore



Troppi meriti per i rigori di melma inglesi. Alla fine ha parato gli stessi rigori del collega avversario. Abbiamo vinto perché l'inghilterra se l'è fatta nelle mutande. Non fossero andati in vantaggio così presto forse sarebbe stato meglio per loro.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2022)

È qua che si prendono le distanze da certa gente?
Forza Macedonia.


----------



## danjr (24 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E Austria.


Hanno vinto gli europei perché il pareggio possono farlo con chiunque, però non segnano neanche con le mani. Detto questo forza macedonia


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Questo primo tempo ci ha detto che Florenzi ha salvato le chiappe a Mancini, anzi ad entrambi i Mancini, continua ad odiarci Mancio, continua.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Leao in panchina...molto acuto il mister portoghese


 
e si fermasse a Leao la panca... in panca hanno anche Joao Felix, e Andre Silva 6° punta (da noi sarebbe titolatissimo).


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Comunque il momento degrado credo sarà Joao Pedro buttato dentro alla caxxo al posto di cesso Immobile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque il momento degrado credo sarà Joao Pedro buttato dentro alla caxxo al posto di cesso Immobile.



Se poi fa gol, lodi sperticate e esaltazione del nuovo fenomeno


----------



## Antokkmilan (24 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Berardi come fa a correre in quel modo.. goffo scoordinato


Qui in questo forum lo vogliono tutti


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque il momento degrado credo sarà Joao Pedro buttato dentro alla caxxo al posto di cesso Immobile.



Immobile quando gioca con la Nazionale fa davvero pena.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> e si fermasse a Leao la panca... in panca hanno anche Joao Felix, e Andre Silva 6° punta (da noi sarebbe titolatissimo).


Joao Felix fa panchina spesso anche con Simeone, Silva ha già steccato in passato in nazionale che doveva aspettare i goal di CR7 per vincere e solo nel club è forte per cui non mi sorprendono.
vedere Jota titolare, che nel Liverpool è panchinaro, e Leao fuori decisamente sorprendente


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2022)

Un altro mondiale senza l'itaglia poi, dopo la partita del portogallo, inizieranno i vari rulli di tamburi "Pronti al cambiamento1111" ed ovviamente finirà con il solito nulla di fatto. La Juve continuerà a rubare come solito, i Gravina continuerà a dire idiozie e lo stadio non si farà..


----------



## Marco T. (24 Marzo 2022)

Forza Italia dai anche se c’è qualche mercenario che gioca


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Qui in questo forum lo vogliono tutti


 
Ma chi? Io no di certo


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Qui in questo forum lo vogliono tutti


A me non piace assolutamente.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

ci mettono sempre un tempo di troppo a tirare e si fanno murare dai kamikaze madedoni che si immolano


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Joao Felix fa panchina spesso anche con Simeone, Silva ha già steccato in passato in nazionale che doveva aspettare i goal di CR7 per vincere e solo nel club è forte per cui non mi sorprendono.
> vedere Jota titolare, che nel Liverpool è panchinaro, e Leao fuori decisamente sorprendente



Joao Felix faceva panca.... ma da 2 mesi è titolatissimo. E se non gioca è perché Simeone capisce nulla di calcio, joao felix è poesia.
Jota a dire il vero è il centravanti titolare del liverpool, firmino ormai fa la sua riserva (origi la 3° scelta).
Andre silva avrà steccato, ma se oggi lo dai a Mancini stai sicuro che gioca Andre silva invece di Immobile o Joao pedro nell'Italia centravanti.
Leao fuori alla fine ci sta, stanno giocando comunque Cristiano Ronaldo, Bruno Fernandes e Jota non proprio tre novizi o mediocri (io farei giocare Leao al posto di cr7 ormai in down fisico ma capisco che a livello politico non può succedere in una partita secca, succederebbe una rivoluzione).

Il portogallo ha un reparto offensivo stellare, poco da dire... ce la giochiamo alla grandissima a metà campo dove forse siamo superiori, ma davanti non c'è proprio partita a livello di talento


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me non piace assolutamente.


E' forte ma non con quei compagni di reparto, nulli.


----------



## Mika (24 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Qui in questo forum lo vogliono tutti


Soldi buttati e tanti, donati ad una succursale della Juventus che serviranno per prendere a 10 M l'uno qualche U22 della Juventus B che milita in C... anche no grazie.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Jota a dire il vero è il centravanti titolare del liverpool, firmino ormai fa la sua riserva (origi la 3° scelta).


Firmino è titolare quando sta bene, avendo vari infortuni lo gestisce e c'è spazio per Jota
comunque il brasiliano ha tirato la carretta per tanti anni


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Marzo 2022)

Comunque non so a voi ma io sono più teso quando per un amichevole del Milan che in uno spareggio dell Italia


----------



## jumpy65 (24 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma come abbiamo fatto a vincere un europeo?


 con molta molta fortuna a partire dall'Austria e a seguire


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Marzo 2022)

Barella spompato. Insigne e immobile inadeguati.


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Barella da 3 oggi, bene.
Berardi è l'unico che ci prova, non ha linee di passaggio decenti e gli tocca forzare.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Marzo 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> e si fermasse a Leao la panca... in panca hanno anche Joao Felix, e Andre Silva 6° punta (da noi sarebbe titolatissimo).


se si riposa leao è anche meglio. 

ste gare in nazionale sono sempre una roulette russa con gli infortuni.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Marzo 2022)

Barella inutile


----------



## jumpy65 (24 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Immobile quando gioca con la Nazionale fa davvero pena.


tutti e tre quelli davanti giocano bene solo a casa loro...in nazionale a sentimento


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Ma che cesso!


----------



## chicagousait (24 Marzo 2022)

Ma porc


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

hai stufato berardi


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Marzo 2022)

Berardi ahahah

Finisce ai rigori questa


----------



## Solo (24 Marzo 2022)

Neanche con le mani.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Marzo 2022)

L’unico che può sbloccarla è raspadori. Se aspettiamo Berardi immobile e insigne arriviamo al 2025.


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Marzo 2022)

E' lecito ipotizzare che se i macedoni fossero in grado di fare tre passaggi corretti di fila l'Italia rischierebbe seriamente di perdere la partita


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Livello di stupidità incredibile stasera, Immobile...


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

certo che vedere Bale che segna il 90% dei goal del Galles da anni e anni, pur facendo pena nel club.
noi abbiamo l'opposto in attacco, leoni nei club e pipponi in nazionale


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Immobile che si chiude da solo, l'altro che si fa murare ancora.
Degrado puro


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

E quando segna


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

no vabbè non è possibile, hanno la calamita per farsi colpire dal pallone questi


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Marzo 2022)

insigne con la 10 che fu di gente come baggio fa accapponare la pelle.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Qui in questo forum lo vogliono tutti


Io no mi fa vomitare…non capisco come possano chiedere roba come 40mln


----------



## gabri65 (24 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Qui in questo forum lo vogliono tutti



Definisci "tutti".


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

ma come fa a non mettere Tonali ???
basta a far giocare i tuoi fedelissimi, caprone
non bestemmiare in panca, usa il cervello


----------



## Devil man (24 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Qui in questo forum lo vogliono tutti



A me fa caaaa


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Hanno fatto bagnare il campo e scivolano TUTTI i nostri, mossa azzeccata.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Marzo 2022)

Ma togliere Barella?


----------



## Milo (24 Marzo 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ma togliere Barella?



per tonali, tra l’altro.

non so cosa aspetta


----------



## Gamma (24 Marzo 2022)

Si sta scaldando Tonali, come ha suggerito la telecronaca, che contestualmente ha voluto sottolineare come Locatelli sia disponibile dalla prossima, come per dire "entra Tonali, ma dalla prossima c'è Locatelli, tranquilli".


----------



## chicagousait (24 Marzo 2022)

Se per grazia divina riusciamo a vincere stasera, la finale la perdiamo male


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2022)

Donnarumma con i piedi ..


----------



## Solo (24 Marzo 2022)

Noi facciamo schifo, ma sti maledetti murano ogni tiro nello specchio, li mortacci loro.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

alleluja Tonali


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Dovevi far partire titolare Tonali e non quel coso lì che è cotto da far schifo.
Imbe.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2022)

Un giornalismo sportivo credibile domani a Barella darebbe 3.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Marzo 2022)

Non la sto guardando, ma davvero non riusciamo a segnare contro questi qui?


----------



## Pungiglione (24 Marzo 2022)

Perché lo fa giocare così alto Sandro??


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Marzo 2022)

Non segneremo neanche giocando 3 giorni di fila. Finisce ai rigori


----------



## Solo (24 Marzo 2022)

Stiamo per arrivare a 30 tiri totali...


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

magari centrare la porta


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Stiamo per arrivare a 30 tiri totali...


Di cui in porta 2 (forse)


----------



## Milo (24 Marzo 2022)

Bella palla di sandrino


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2022)

Comunque in una partita vitale non riusciamo a fare un gol alla MACEDONIA

Impressionante il nostro degrado offensivo generale, il problema è che non vedo nemmeno da qui a 5 anni chi possa diventare un giocatore offensivo di livello internazionale.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Marzo 2022)

se arriviamo al portogallo dobbiamo giocare con raspadori centravanti, l'unico con un po di brio e periocolosita


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Eccolo lì il fake infortunio per perdere tempo, ma te lo meriti Mancio.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Marzo 2022)

Se finisce pari? Supplementari o rigori?


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non segneremo neanche giocando 3 giorni di fila. Finisce ai rigori


Speriamo di no, un'altra beatificazione del sacco di me non la reggerei.


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

HANNO BAGNATO il campo e sono scivolati solo i nostri stasera, almeno 50 volte.
Impeccabili strateghi.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

ahahahah la turchia sbaglia il rigore
non ha tirato chalanoglu


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Marzo 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non segneremo neanche giocando 3 giorni di fila. Finisce ai rigori


così paperumma può riscattarsi dopo le recenti cappelle con il real e in ligue 1.

già immagino i titoli dei giornali, sky e tutto il carrozzone.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

cosa faaaaaaa pellegrini, non un tiro e non un passaggio


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2022)

Ma c'è un motivo per cui non tirano in porta se non sulla linea?


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ahahahah la turchia sbaglia il rigore
> non ha tirato chalanoglu


il pagliaccio non ha avuto le palle per tirarlo ?


----------



## Solo (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ahahahah la turchia sbaglia il rigore
> non ha tirato chalanoglu


Segnali chiari... Al mondiale ci vanno i portoghesi.

La domanda è se noi usciamo contro di loro o direttamente questa sera.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

Che squadra orribile comunque, impossibile tifarla anche mettendosi d'impegno.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

deve dare tipo 8 minuti di recupero almeno


----------



## Viulento (24 Marzo 2022)

speriamo che non si passi ai rigori grazie ai "miracoli" di dollarumma.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

Joao Pedro...se segna lui devono dimettersi tutti gli attaccanti


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2022)

Siamo passati da Vieri, Inzaghi, Totti, Del Piero e Toni a due del Sassuolo e uno del Cagliari.


----------



## Zenos (24 Marzo 2022)

Ai rigori usciamo.


----------



## Solo (24 Marzo 2022)

Vabbè, con Giovanni Pedro siamo al degrado totale.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Impresa titanica non segnare in 90 minuti a questi scappati di casa


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Impresa titanica non segnare in 90 minuti a questi scappati di casa


Giocassero nel campionato italiano sarebbero in serie c


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Siamo passati da Vieri, Inzaghi, Totti, Del Piero e Toni a due del Sassuolo e uno del Cagliari



Incredibile


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

A casa


----------



## Solo (24 Marzo 2022)

Perfetto. Il finale che ci meritiamo.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Marzo 2022)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Coccosheva81 (24 Marzo 2022)

Ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Ma stiamo scherzando?!??!


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Marzo 2022)

Incredibile


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2022)

Ahahah


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2022)

Pazzesco... il degrado


----------



## Zenos (24 Marzo 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> speriamo che non si passi ai rigori grazie ai "miracoli" di dollarumma.


Non se ne accorgerebbe neanche...


----------



## chicagousait (24 Marzo 2022)

No vabbè


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Marzo 2022)

ROTFL


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

PAPERUMMAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## UDG (24 Marzo 2022)

Grande Gigio


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

come si fa a prendere un goal da trenta metri ???
salame pagliaccio, sacco di melma


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Marzo 2022)

Che sfiga oh


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2022)

Grande Zizzo


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Gravina prepara le dimissioni fenomeno.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2022)

Aspetto Donnarumma e Gravina al varco.


----------



## ilPresidente (24 Marzo 2022)

Hahahahaa


----------



## Viulento (24 Marzo 2022)

mancio, si va a vincere i mondiali?


----------



## Solo (24 Marzo 2022)

Figurati se il fenomeno in porta la para comunque...


----------



## Baba (24 Marzo 2022)

Non sto guardando. Errore di Gigio?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Marzo 2022)

Grazie Donnavventura fai ******


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Marzo 2022)

Uscita meritatissima. Nazionale inguardabile


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Marzo 2022)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## iceman. (24 Marzo 2022)

Ahahah che roba immonda.
Mancini è un incapace, uno sculato alla Benitez


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Marzo 2022)

Zizzo 1 tiro 1 gol come sempre. Da 20 metri


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2022)

Se lo meritano. Le ultime partite sono state scandalose, non riuscire a segnare nemmeno con le mani a squadre livello serie c.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Non è possibile dai


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2022)

Jorginho ci è costato il mondiale.

Per i rigori sbagliati, e per quell'idiozia di adesso di chiamare il fallo invece di seguire il giocatore macedone e non lasciarlo coordinare.


----------



## Zenos (24 Marzo 2022)

Ahahahaha


----------



## chicagousait (24 Marzo 2022)

Secondo mondiale consecutivo che guarderemo da casa


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2022)

Dai che Donnarumma ha scritto pure oggi la storia.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (24 Marzo 2022)

Maignan la parava senza tuffarsi


----------



## Zenos (24 Marzo 2022)

Zizzo con il buco sulle mani


----------



## UDG (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> come si fa a prendere un goal da trenta metri ???
> salame pagliaccio, sacco di melma


Dobbiamo ammettere che ha fatto un bel tiro


----------



## Pungiglione (24 Marzo 2022)

Ahahahaha su una busta de yogurt da 30 metri si è salamato

Si sapeva comunque


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

GAME OVAH pagliaccio


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Marzo 2022)

Mancini molto peggio di Ventura comunque.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Marzo 2022)

L'Europeo vinto è stato un miracolo sportivo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Non sto guardando. Errore di Gigio?



Tiro da marte su cui si è tuffato come un sacco di patate.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2022)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Maignan la parava senza tuffarsi


Mike è un fenomeno, non un sacco di patate.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Marzo 2022)

Scusatemi, post scritto prima della partita.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ci starebbe bene un missile di Troioski che spezza le reni al rimbambito.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

niente gollonzo del neoarrivato


----------

